# Engine About To Go In



## chadd925 (Jun 5, 2016)

You guys use anything else besides a gasket (felpro) when installing the oil pump, fuel pump and t-stat? Also on a thermostat note... I had a 180 in there... what's working well with these 400's? Still learning as I go!
Just got the engine back from the shop due to a spun bearing, and just finished upgrading to power steering! Also threw on the 17" year one rally II's, great wheels!


----------



## Poncho17 (Jul 5, 2017)

did the tack weld the oil pump to the pick up? If not it may vibrate loose. I use a one piece oil pan gasket from Ames Performance to reduce the chance of main seal leakage. Just suggestions. Good luck and enjoy your new motor


----------

